# Redpill me on dick size (hypergamy aside)



## kantero (Aug 12, 2018)

Ofc the bigger the better, but what size is average and which one is pretty good. Im kinda worried about it, because there is no sense in looksmaxing and life at lf you got little penis. 
I read that average starts from ~13 cm in one place and other says its 16+.
I read that girls are ok with 13-16, and then i read that 16-18 is minimum.
I read that every second guy has 16+ cock, but the other place says that is more like 13-14+


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 12, 2018)

6 inches minimum, 8+ inches desirable


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 12, 2018)

The official population averages are 5.2x4.8. Non bone pressed length measurement.

BUT

This figure factors in:
Micropenis guys that rarely , if ever have sex
Old guys who rarely have sex
Ethnics with statistically smaller dicks who also have a less likely chance of being slayers
Physically very small guys with more likely than not, proportional dicks
(And maybe guys with poor EQ who can’t get full erections)

These groups of non-sex-having men bring the average down. Girls are not seeing their dicks for the most part, so if you exclude them from the general population, the average quickly goes up. Maybe somewhere around 6.5-7x5.5. That would represent the average dick size a foid would see.

Now factor in big guys being eager to fuck often and fucking one girl then fucking all her friends when word gets around.. idk if it happens often, but it’s a variable to consider. That could bring the perceived average up a little bit more

It’s not about the average of a population. It’s about the perceived average In foid’s experience and the minimum measurements to be included in the relevant sample size. Population-wide Average never matters. In any measurement, it’s about the average/minimum of the sex-having population. Studies tell us 5’9” is average,and that should be ok.. but real life and experience tells us otherwise

In other words, your average foid has very likely seen and taken some Very big dicks. Imagine a 100 body count with an average size of 7.5x5.5.. imagine what the 99 percentile size is

On the bright size, dickmaxxing is legit and depending on how big you are now, you can get up to some crazy sizes.. there are guys on the forums that have been at it for years with dicks as big as 11x7


----------



## kantero (Aug 12, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> The official population averages are 5.2x4.8. Non bone pressed length measurement.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


I read stories when dickmaxxing led to varicose (or something like this) and ED.
Btw, can you write what methods can be used for dickmaxxing or resources where i can read about it?


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 12, 2018)

kantero said:


> I read stories when dickmaxxing led to varicose (or something like this) and ED.
> Btw, can you write what methods can be used for dickmaxxing or resources where i can read about it?


Way too much info to write up in a post.. visit thundersplace, Pegym, and mattersofsize forums. They have all the info you’ll need
Yeah that’s true .. dick exercises can have really shitty injuries. Bu3t don’t be a retard and you’ll avoid them. There’s lots of advice on those forums listed above about how to avoid injuries. I used to clamp and got some really shitty nerve damage from it .. where I had almost no sensitivity in my dick and a shriveled tight flaccid for the better part of a year.. it’s all fixed now though. I was doing dumb shit, clamping too long, too hard, fully erect.. didn’t condition my dick enough. Take it easy and gradually build up pressure/volume and make sure your dick always responds by being bigger and more plump after a workout and on the rest day afterwards.. those are good signs that you’re doing something right. The opposite means you’re doing something wrong and need to rest up a little more before doing another session


----------



## jefferson (Aug 12, 2018)

a penis extender if used correctly is quite safe, and there are peer-reviewed studies on their effectiveness


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 12, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> 6 inches minimum, 8+ inches desirable


Basically this


----------



## AmorFatis (Aug 12, 2018)

6 inches girth is a good size, though 6.5" girth is ideal. Length isn't as important, but at least 8" and you're golden.


----------



## VST (Aug 12, 2018)

Natural selection made the average size for whites 5.5" for a reason.


----------



## kantero (Aug 12, 2018)

VST said:


> Natural selection made the average size for whites 5.5" for a reason.


Do you really think blacks or arabs have it significantly bigger on average?


----------



## VST (Aug 12, 2018)

kantero said:


> Do you really think blacks or arabs have it significantly bigger on average?


Arabs? No
Blacks, yes, slightly. But also their dark skin tone gives an illusion of it looking much bigger.


----------



## kantero (Aug 12, 2018)

Del


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll give my best guess, but it's just that - a guess:

Measured averages in Western countries place the average at 5.2". Self-reporting puts it markedly higher (wonder why?). 7" is, I believe, above the 95th percentile. I don't know how much of this is Redditor bluepill palliative for insecure numales, but foids say excessive length does nothing but knock against the cervix. When a slut says it wants 8", keep in mind that every boyfriend it's had has without a doubt added an inch or two to his own length. She thinks getting plowed with his 5"er equates to a 7"er. When you ask foids to pick out the ideal penis from a 3D image without numerical indices, it's around 6.5"x5". 

If you think you need 8", stop watching porn. Angles + selection warps your view of what "average" is. You'll notice that they barely ever go in all the way, as well.



SchrodingersDick said:


> The official population averages are 5.2x4.8. Non bone pressed length measurement.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



I don't think size matters here - a foid doesn't see anyone's penis until it's already primed to be taken. I don't imagine the small have any less sex than the average. Purely anecdotal, but one of the slayers at my high school was a cocky manlet who, allegedly, had a baby dick. Word got around fast, but cunts were always lined-up for conquest regardless. Foids are herd-like and preselection, looks, or both will override everything.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

kantero said:


> Ofc the bigger the better, but what size is average and which one is pretty good. Im kinda worried about it, because there is no sense in looksmaxing and life at lf you got little penis.
> I read that average starts from ~13 cm in one place and other says its 16+.
> I read that girls are ok with 13-16, and then i read that 16-18 is minimum.
> I read that every second guy has 16+ cock, but the other place says that is more like 13-14+


4-5 inches is average
6-7/8 is good (depending on girl)
9+ is too much and hurts

Reminder that girth>>>length when I come to pleasure, but both gets the job done the best


----------



## Genecel (Aug 13, 2018)

Everyone who doesn’t agree that 9”+ is the desirable measurement is coping beyond copes. The g-spot is 3 inches into the vagina on average and varies with height so in order to make her reach climax you need to be 9”x6”. Everything else is COPE


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 13, 2018)

Genecel said:


> 9”+...g-spot is 3 inches into the vagina...you need to be 9”x6”.



Huh?

Foids and their bodies have evolved to find the top 5-10% of men attractive and useful, not the top 0.001%.


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 13, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Huh?
> 
> Foids and their bodies have evolved to find the top 5-10% of men attractive and useful, not the top 0.001%.


Cope. Jfl if you’re not pushing her cervix out of the way and fucking the space in between her organs.


----------



## kantero (Aug 13, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Cope. Jfl if you’re not pushing her cervix out of the way and fucking the space in between her organs.


Proofs?


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 13, 2018)

kantero said:


> Proofs?


Google anterior fornix


----------



## MarriedAndLookin4Fun (Aug 13, 2018)

The bigger the better, but most girls prefer 6" minimum, anything below that barely gets you any sex. 
Don't believe this bluepilled delusion saying "oh but 4 or 5 inches in enough to get the job done" 6 inches is the bare minimum 


Nibba said:


> 6-7/8 is good (depending on girl)


----------



## UBER (Aug 13, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> The official population averages are 5.2x4.8. Non bone pressed length measurement.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


This is a fucking brutal blackpill.
Post it on .me buddy boyo


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 13, 2018)

UBER said:


> This is a fucking brutal blackpill.
> Post it on .me buddy boyo


Done!

https://incels.me/threads/the-blackpill-on-dick-size-dicklets-stay-out.67077/


----------



## robtical (Aug 13, 2018)

6.5-7Nbpel ideal
5.5 Ideal girth


----------



## Barry (Aug 13, 2018)

I went from 4.8 x 4.8 inches NBP, have had noob gains, now at just under 6.5 x 5.2

goal is 8 x 6 but I'm happy with anything over 7.5 x 5.5

I've gone from below average to above average. PE comes easy to me, especially length
@SchrodingersDick 

Yes, I gained that amount - a little less maybe a I went from 4.8 and now 6.5 is my fully erect state.

I put my method on the other thread but it's waiting for moderator approval for some reason.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 13, 2018)

MarriedAndLookin4Fun said:


> The bigger the better, but most girls prefer 6" minimum, anything below that barely gets you any sex.
> Don't believe this bluepilled delusion saying "oh but 4 or 5 inches in enough to get the job done" 6 inches is the bare minimum


Exactly. You'll know it's big enough when you can barely put it in without a lot of wetness/lube and she makes a shocked, almost pained face


----------



## Smallondick (Dec 26, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> The official population averages are 5.2x4.8. Non bone pressed length measurement.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


----------



## speedmaxx (Dec 26, 2018)

6-6.5x4.8-5.25 is ideal.
Here's the evidence. I took this from a post I made yesterday.
A commonly used chart for ideal penis size is the "Authentic Women's Penis Size Preferences Chart," which is made from anecdotal data by a guy who wants to convince people that women love massive penises. The chart indicates that women most enjoy 7-8 inch penises with over 6 inches in girth. In reality, when presented with 3D printed models, women would rather have a 6.4x5.0 penis for purely sexual relationships and 6.3x4.8 for long term relationships. This is similar to the most popular size of dildo, 6.6x5. In this study, transgender men with an average girth of 6.9 inches struggled with intercourse.
3D printed penis study: https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0133079
Dildo study: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S174360951731439X
Informal dildo surveys:https://www.edenfantasys.com/sex-forum/sex-toys/dildos/girth-how-big-is-too-big/?pnid=1650818
https://www.edenfantasys.com/sex-forum/sex-toys/dildos/favorite-girth-for-dildos/2?pnid=1650973


----------



## haircutcel (Dec 26, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> The official population averages are 5.2x4.8. Non bone pressed length measurement.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


"micropenis guys" i'm honestly pretty sure that micropenises are not included in penis studies since they're considered deformed. but macropenises that are huge are still included because they aren't considered deformed. also little dicked guys are less likely to participate in penis size studies and bigger dicked guys are more likely to participate them. as for the poor eq guys, i'm pretty sure they're administered viagra or some similar drug and i'm pretty sure its as an injection so they would be at full mast. so the average is probably accurate or oven too big considering these factors. so if the average is accurate a 7x5.5 inch penis is top 1% or more and probably not the average dick size that foids see considering how rare they are


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 26, 2018)

8x5-6 is ideal i heard, I think 6+inches should be fine to please most women.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2018)

VST said:


> Arabs? No
> Blacks, yes, slightly. But also their dark skin tone gives an illusion of it looking much bigger.


Depends on which Arab population. Lebanese are statistically biggest among Arab countries in penis size.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Ethnics with statistically smaller dicks who also have a less likely chance of being slayers


Ethnics have bigger dicks than whites do. The only European country in the top 10 dick size countries is Iceland which has a population of roughly 150,000 males.

Also, the actual statistics are 5.1 x 4.6, bone-pressed.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 31, 2018)

6x5, I think ethnics have bigger dicks. I have accidentally seen my dad's dick and it was massive.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 6x5, I think ethnics have bigger dicks. I have accidentally seen my dad's dick and it was massive.



Story time.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 31, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Story time.


He forgot to lock the bathroom door. Sorry it's nothing crazy lol. This was when I was really young too.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

AmorFatis said:


> 6 inches girth is a good size, though 6.5" girth is ideal. Length isn't as important, but at least 8" and you're golden.


Low IQ post. Shane Diesel's dick has 6.5" girth and he's has the fattest dick I've seen. It is not ideal at all. It's a pain in the ass. Literally. And vaginally. And orally. 


RedPilledStemcel said:


> He forgot to lock the bathroom door. Sorry it's nothing crazy lol. This was when I was really young too.


What's your ethnicity bro?


Ledgemund said:


> I'll give my best guess, but it's just that - a guess:
> 
> Measured averages in Western countries place the average at 5.2". Self-reporting puts it markedly higher (wonder why?). 7" is, I believe, above the 95th percentile. I don't know how much of this is Redditor bluepill palliative for insecure numales, but foids say excessive length does nothing but knock against the cervix. When a slut says it wants 8", keep in mind that every boyfriend it's had has without a doubt added an inch or two to his own length. She thinks getting plowed with his 5"er equates to a 7"er. When you ask foids to pick out the ideal penis from a 3D image without numerical indices, it's around 6.5"x5".
> 
> ...


High IQ post.


Ledgemund said:


> I'll give my best guess, but it's just that - a guess:
> 
> Measured averages in Western countries place the average at 5.2". Self-reporting puts it markedly higher (wonder why?). 7" is, I believe, above the 95th percentile. I don't know how much of this is Redditor bluepill palliative for insecure numales, but foids say excessive length does nothing but knock against the cervix. When a slut says it wants 8", keep in mind that every boyfriend it's had has without a doubt added an inch or two to his own length. She thinks getting plowed with his 5"er equates to a 7"er. When you ask foids to pick out the ideal penis from a 3D image without numerical indices, it's around 6.5"x5".
> 
> ...


High IQ post.


----------



## GingerMan75 (Jan 1, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> I'll give my best guess, but it's just that - a guess:
> 
> Measured averages in Western countries place the average at 5.2". Self-reporting puts it markedly higher (wonder why?). 7" is, I believe, above the 95th percentile. I don't know how much of this is Redditor bluepill palliative for insecure numales, but foids say excessive length does nothing but knock against the cervix. When a slut says it wants 8", keep in mind that every boyfriend it's had has without a doubt added an inch or two to his own length. She thinks getting plowed with his 5"er equates to a 7"er. When you ask foids to pick out the ideal penis from a 3D image without numerical indices, it's around 6.5"x5".
> 
> ...


 

This


----------



## spark (Jan 1, 2019)

kantero said:


> Do you really think blacks or arabs have it significantly bigger on average?


Arabs LMAO


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Jan 1, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Ethnics have bigger dicks than whites do. The only European country in the top 10 dick size countries is Iceland which has a population of roughly 150,000 males.
> 
> Also, the actual statistics are 5.1 x 4.6, bone-pressed.



I meant mostly rice and curries. They’re the main groups that get rejected based on race alone, and they have smaller dicks


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 1, 2019)

SchrodingersDick said:


> I meant mostly rice and curries. They’re the main groups that get rejected based on race alone, and they have smaller dicks


I disagree with this, because I know a lot of exceptions. I feel like those averages were made by racist people. I've never seen a legit source for racial penis sizes.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 1, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I disagree with this, because I know a lot of exceptions. I feel like those averages were made by racist people. I've never seen a legit source for racial penis sizes.


tbh it's legit the worst to be black dicksizewise cuz if you're not at least 6" then cuz of the bbc stereotype you're gonna see a lot of disappointed faces tbh (if u make it to that part)

if ur rice or curry and don't instantly get rejected because of it then you def won't get rejected cuz of assumed dick size (even if it's believed that their averages are lower, if you have good size then it's a nice surprise I guess lmao)


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 1, 2019)

As always - incels talk about text book dick sizes and put some studies but I’m yet to see anything about real life situations, what they heard, what they noticed etc. So this discussion is as legit as a dildo in an unicorn’s ass.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 1, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> As always - incels talk about


>incels


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Jan 1, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I disagree with this, because I know a lot of exceptions. I feel like those averages were made by racist people. I've never seen a legit source for racial penis sizes.


Dude just google size penis size by country. It’s all there. Asians at the bottom and IIRC Indians were around 4.5-5 inches.


----------



## speedmaxx (Jan 1, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> As always - incels talk about text book dick sizes and put some studies but I’m yet to see anything about real life situations, what they heard, what they noticed etc. So this discussion is as legit as a dildo in an unicorn’s ass.


JFL @ experience being better than studies. Surveys suggest that the average man has had about 7 sex partners. It's about the same for women (if they didn't lie, of course). A good number of people on the forums have had even fewer partners. The 3D printed penis study involved 75 women, and the dildo study may have involved thousands of purchases. Almost nobody has the kind of experience to add any "legitimacy" to this thread.


----------



## dodt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hypergame will raise the minimum dick to become half-visible for girls to 6.5x5.5, its over


----------

